# صلى من قلبك هذة الكلمات



## joooo_dos (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## كيرلس2009 (28 مايو 2010)

اميييييييييييين

ميرسى جو على الصلاة الجميلة

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 يونيو 2010)

امين


شكرا للصلاة الطيبة // مودتي​


----------



## joooo_dos (5 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يباركك يا كيرلس2009

ويحقق امنياتك واحلامك​


----------



## joooo_dos (5 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يباركك يا Bnota_Zr†a
ربنا يبارك خطواتك وربنا حاسس بصلواتك واكيد هيفرحك قريبا لانك بنته*​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

آمين
يااارب استجب


----------



## joooo_dos (7 يونيو 2010)

*اني بل

امين اسمع يارب واستجيب من هذا القلب الخاضع والخاشع اليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## joooo_dos (27 يوليو 2010)

الرب يباركك ويسمع صلاتك kokoman​


----------



## MAJI (15 أغسطس 2010)

امين
صلاة نحتاجها كل وقت
لانك اله المحبة والسلام
شكرا لك 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين...*
*ليتمجد اسم الرب...*


----------



## joooo_dos (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يباركك maji
ويسمع صلاتك ​*


----------



## joooo_dos (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يباركك christianbible5​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

جميلة اوي اوي

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## joooo_dos (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*امين الرب يباركك روزي86

اذكرينى فى صلاتك *​


----------

